# Kmail abre tropecientas  ventanas de konqueror (solucionado)

## cameta

Tras la ultima actualización cuando se da a un enlace en kmail se empiezan a abrir ventanas y mas ventanas de konqueror.

¿Le ocurre a alguien más?

PS

De momento he cambiado a firefox por defecto para evitar este incordio.

----------

## pelelademadera

no lo uso, pero probaste abrirlo desde consola para ver los mensajes? desde un konsole puede ser tambien

----------

## cameta

Realmente konkeror funciona perfectamente.

----------

## cameta

La culpa era de la actualización. Se ha solucionado sólo al arrancar de nuevo el ordenador.

----------

